# Season Twink Belohnungen?



## Satania666 (31. März 2016)

Ich spiele gerade das erste mal einen Saison Helden.

Wollte nun einen weiteren erstellen und frage mich, wie und ob dieser sein eigenes Set als Belonung bekommt, da ja die Aufgaben schon als erledigt markiert sind.

Ich habe Onkel Google danach gefragt aber der hat mit die Auskunft verweigert ^^

 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten

 

Danke

Satii


----------



## Aun (31. März 2016)

Blutsplitter und auf Drops hoffen. Anders hab ichs nicht gemacht. Jedenfalls hatte ich vor 2 Monaten keine andere lösung.


----------



## Satania666 (31. März 2016)

also keine Geschenke von Haedrig für einen Twink?


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. April 2016)

Nein, die Geschenke bekommt man nur einmal.


----------



## Maladin (9. April 2016)

Du bekommst, wie gesagt "nur", drei Pakete a 2 Setteile pro Account geschenkt. Du kannst sie mit verschiedenen Chars nutzen - dir per Truhe zum Twink deiner Wahl schicken. Danach hilft nur noch Lootglück oder Splitter.


----------



## Flachtyp (17. April 2016)

Und in der nächsten Saison ist der Held dann weg, oder nur der Erfolg ? Weil man kann ja dann wieder ne neue Saisonreise machen, oder ?


----------



## Aun (17. April 2016)

der char wird mit allem gesammelten zu nem normalen char( dh deine post und truhe quillen über und du musst ne ganze menge schrotten). du musst dann zur season nen komplett neuen anfangen


----------



## grand10 (21. Oktober 2017)

Bauernblutscherbe nur auf Haupt, und auf twink benutzen

 

Buy PoE Orbs, including Exalted Orbs, Chaos Orbs and all other currency in Path of Exile and Challange Leagues : https://***/games/path-of-exile


----------

